# Sticky  snorkel for 450 kodiak



## sloboy

I done this back in the summer,,it will give some people an idea of how to get around the "nut buster" set up.

All these fittings came from Ace Hardware. Install a plug in the breather box. I next relocated the battery to the opening behind it. Cut out the battery box. Drilled a hole in the back of the air box and connected the pool hose with a 1 1/2 pvc male/female screw connector. The pool hose is a perfect fit. Ran everything to the handle bars and finished product. Oh yeah you can not use the O.E.M. battery for this it will be to tall but one from a Honda 450 foreman is perfect!! Sorry these are not the best pics but maybe it will help. If any one from south ms needs help with any snorkels hit me up.


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks for posting! I'm going to make it a sticky.


----------



## gpinjason

how did you route the CVT intake snorkel? that's the one I'm having probs with... too close to the exhaust, keeps melting...


----------



## sloboy

I used a pvc 90 turned downward and across to the left side with the other two hose's. I took a few more pics for you. It has worked so far but this bike is mostly rode on the creek so it doesnt get that hot. But I have done grizzly's like this with no problem.


----------



## gpinjason

I want to say I didn't have room to go down from the CVT intake... I guess the 450's frame is different from the 400... if you look in my signature, there's a link to my snorkel write up.. I might look into doing it how you did your air intake.. the nut buster works, but it's ugly...


----------



## sloboy

Turn that 45 downward & away from the header,,,get just as close to the drive line as possible an come up on the out side of the frame right behind the A-arm in the pic. I used some heat tape stuff on my belt snorkels for my rhino from autozone that is great. That might help ya out some. If your ever in 601 let me know I am 20 min from Copiah Creek & Timber Lanes.


----------



## Bauman

Thats awesome dude. I'm wondering about rejetting after snorkeling guys with FI dont worry but i have a 06 carberated. What did you do?


----------



## sloboy

have not touched to carb on the kodiak,,,,if you run two 1.5 off the air box on the griz you should be fine


----------



## gpinjason

I ran my kodiak without jetting also... I recently installed a jet kit in it, but need to fine tune it... it ran fine without it, just a little rich...


----------



## duramaxlover

you might wanna build something around that battery its not good for them to be able to bounce around like that, great post thought ill probably use it when i get the time to snorkel my bruin


----------



## smith25504

I just finished snorkeling my 01 kodiak 400 and I kinda took a little from both posts except I kept the stock battery but took out the air box. I was planning on putting one of those little cone filters on my breather intake and was wondering if that would work and if it would where can i find them?


----------



## Polaris425

Should work. Definitely need one on there if you took out the airbox. You should be able to get them from any ATV parts place. Your stock one might work temporarily.


----------



## gpinjason

smith25504 said:


> I just finished snorkeling my 01 kodiak 400 and I kinda took a little from both posts except I kept the stock battery but took out the air box. I was planning on putting one of those little cone filters on my breather intake and was wondering if that would work and if it would where can i find them?


That sounds like a decent idea... you might even be able to find one from Autozone or something... but you wanna make sure you buy the "dust cover" for it also... Let me know how this works out... I might wanna try it on my Kodiak.. 

I wanna say that I read somewhere that removing the stock airbox causes some issues with airflow.. something to do with the "turbulence" that the box causes... might have been B.S., but please update us on how this works out :bigok:


----------



## mpr3369

Looks good. I did mine alittle different. I cut the hump off of the airbox lid and sealed it with 3/8" lexan. Then I put a pvc 90 in it. It works good.


----------



## blauer10

does anybody's air box get deformed from getting hot ?


----------



## sloboy

I have seen several wolverines do it. I just heat it up with the heat gun, put the lid on an let it cool.


----------



## bradyjean

how do you snorkel a Honda 500 2006 model the right way?


----------



## sloboy

Run 2" pipe all the way.


----------

